# Early MK2 to a Facelift TT



## wlondoner (Feb 10, 2013)

I've recently upgraded my TT I had a 2007 Black 2.0TFSI TT petrol manual to a Facelifted 2011 White 2.0TFSI S Line manual petrol

Thought I would do a little post on the differences for anyone else who is doing the same.

The turbo noise is different more sporty sounding all the time especially at lower speeds although can't seem to get the turbo sound when you put your foot down going slow in a higher gear as used to. I used to like hearing that sound.

Love the dials sweep on start up! Little things like this make the car feel sportier.
And the actual start up sound is much different, feels more powerful and a little quieter than previous model and less like a diesel. 
White dials on the dash look far better than the red too that's a nice change as is the gear notification which I had an a precious car so good to see this in the TT

There's a badge on the back saying TSFI I didn't have this before and well as Separate tail pipes at each side of car which I prefer. (This must give it a different sound too?).

Seats have more padding near the seat belt area I'm guessing to stop them making noises against the seats.

Lights - LED DRLS are lovely. Didn't have this on the 2007 model, I nearly had them fitted on my old one which would have cost £1000 as really don't like the retrofit aftermarket ones.

Engine more bhp but haven't really notice it as much yet but the actual engine looks more modern with the new engine cover.
I'm not sure what else is diffident with the engine? Too early to notice any savings on fuel.

Led lights inside the car much brighter than yellow ones used to have, simple but really lights up the cabin. 
Very small differences in the cabin also such as new silver dial surrounds are nice.

Front grill and fog light surrounds are much more sporty and more black in colour. Sticks out a bit more though.

Have I missed anything?


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

The earliest TT's didn't come with coat hooks. The black covers between the grille and the head lights were smaller leaving more of the head light units exposed. The top mounts of the front suspension were visible through the air vents under the bonnet. The seat bolsters were larger (and thus more prone to wear due to getting in and out of the car). The licence plate light units were fastened with screws. The doors had no seals glued to them.

What kind of freak actually knows this stuff? :roll:


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

TT-driver said:


> The earliest TT's didn't come with coat hooks. The black covers between the grille and the head lights were smaller leaving more of the head light units exposed. The top mounts of the front suspension were visible through the air vents under the bonnet. The seat bolsters were larger (and thus more prone to wear due to getting in and out of the car). The licence plate light units were fastened with screws. The doors had no seals glued to them.
> 
> What kind of freak actually knows this stuff? :roll:


LOL


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

TT-driver said:


> What kind of freak actually knows this stuff? :roll:


 :lol: Love it! Yeah most of us know the main cosmetic differences with the facelift model but you have just taken it to a whole new level


----------



## ashfinlayson (Oct 26, 2013)

My mate's Astra diesel estate has a dial sweep :lol:


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

ashfinlayson said:


> My mate's Astra diesel estate has a dial sweep :lol:


Mine Astra estate has it too !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Same here went from v6 to sline. Soooo much better, sounds better IMO love the turbo again, they are nippy little things good torque on them. I do miss Quattro though.


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

bhoy78 said:


> TT-driver said:
> 
> 
> > What kind of freak actually knows this stuff? :roll:
> ...


I actually went through the parts list on a rainy cold evening, checking out which differences were introduced from various chassis numbers onwards. [smiley=book2.gif]

There are many more changes. Some of them seem due to the fact that at some stage development of the TT 8j was frozen to actually start taking it into production. However as all of VAG shop in the same parts bin, various parts were developed further in the mean time for other models. So what you see happening in the parts catalogue is that the TT had to catch up so it too would start using the latest state of development.

One of the changes: from 3 September 2007 onwards the intercooler intake pipe changed shape slightly. From the pictures it seems it became a bit narrower, probably to make the BWA engine fit into another VAG model....

Other parts were constantly subject to revision. The diverter valve is one of those parts. It took VAG a long time to get that right. Same for the PCV valve. Even the window regulator went through a couple of revisions.

Last but not least, VAG listens to the factory workers. If they propose a change that helps production, they get rewarded for it and the change gets implemented. Usually that is in the tools used, but probably sometimes also in the parts used. This is what I heard in the factory tour in Ingolstadt.


----------



## ashfinlayson (Oct 26, 2013)

Is it the same shoddy parcel shelf?


----------



## ldhxvs (Aug 18, 2016)

ashfinlayson said:


> Is it the same shoddy parcel shelf?


Yes, the same shoddy parcel shelf is in both versions


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Do when were the revised diverter valve a pcv introduced?


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

Diverter valve: this is what I found some time ago on a German forum

06F 145 710 B till 01.07.2006
06F 145 710 C till 01.09.2007
06F 145 710 G till 01.04.2009
06H 145 710 C ... sorry no dates
06H 145 710 D .... seems to be the current one. Or was it replaced already?

[smiley=freak.gif]

PCV valve.... lost track of those. But which ever you get, you need to be aware that this one works together with another valve in the cam cover. If you get the wrong match, the engine won't run well. Sorry, I don't have much details documented on this.


----------

